# Climate Control Not Working



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/185434-no-air-vents.html


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take it back.....sounds like the reprogram for the NOX was incorrectly performed.

Rob


----------



## resizepixel (Dec 30, 2017)

Taking it back tomorrow -- thank you for your input. Hopefully this won't be a long process as the DEF Fluid heater and NOX recall took OVER A WEEK. 

Bummer.

Thank you!


----------

